Ask HN: Do solar panels work better at a higher altitude? - joshdance
======
berbec
Some factors to consider.

1\. Reduced distance to the sun meaning the amount of solor collected
increases.

2\. Less interference from atmosphere, clouds and smog

Cons.

1\. The distance reduction is minute. The highest you could go and still be
considered on earth is the peak of everest at 8.8 km. The earth is 150,000,000
km from the sun. The trig fails me but this is close enough to zero as to make
no difference.

2\. Reduction in things covering the panel should yield a better increase in
voltage.

I'd say being in the middle of a desert, at sea level, would be much better
than the top of Everest.

Also, beingcloser to the equator will yield better results than elevation due
to angle of the sun's ray.

